# the fish market



## l r harner (Mar 24, 2011)

was talking to dave and it kind of hit me.

is the main fish market ok from the earthquake and ot wave or nuke meltdown 
and also what will this do to high end fish prices

drive it up cause you cant get as much or down cause ppl are frightened of radioactive fish


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 24, 2011)

I suppose you mean the Tsukiji Fish Market(In Tokyo). I have heard that the market itself is unharmed, but business is WAY down. Parts of Japan hit hard were the ones that produce a lot of shellfish, flatfish, and Wakame(a delicious seaweed). I think Abalone from down under and whatnot will get some higher prices due to increased demand, and prices for Japanese fish will probably go down, just because people are scared. 

Except for Tuna. Nothing makes that stuff cheaper.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 24, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I suppose you mean the Tsukiji Fish Market(In Tokyo). I have heard that the market itself is unharmed, but business is WAY down. Parts of Japan hit hard were the ones that produce a lot of shellfish, flatfish, and Wakame(a delicious seaweed). I think Abalone from down under and whatnot will get some higher prices due to increased demand, and prices for Japanese fish will probably go down, just because people are scared.
> 
> Except for Tuna. Nothing makes that stuff cheaper.


 
the place itself is fine, but the radiation scare is causing a lot of problems


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 25, 2011)

Makes me want to go look for Japanese-sourced fish markets. I ain't skeered, and some fisherman in Nagasaki is going to suffer for the drop in demand for his unaffected stock. I got your demand right here!


----------

